
Check for borrows in bitwise operations - matt_d
https://pvk.ca/Blog/2020/05/02/check-for-borrows-in-bitwise-operations/
======
saagarjha
I have to admit I was fairly confused what the topic was until reading the
first line where it mentioned AVX2 ;) I thought it might be Rust-style borrow
checking for bitfields or something like that, and then the blog had "Lisp" in
the title and started with a note about ULEB, until it morphed in a nice bit
twiddling post.

------
zozbot234
FWIW, this is the kind of problem where using a superoptimizer can give good
results.

